# audi TT brake upgrades OEM Style



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

ok i have a 2001 Audi TT 225Q and i need front and rear pads and rotors and im interested in upgrading the front brakes for an ok price. i was looking at the TT 3.2 model brakes, they are bigger but idk if its worth it to upgrade to them.
but i dont have enough money to do the boxster S upgrade and i do need brakes very soon.
thanks for any imput
Jay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
p.s. wondering if anyone ever thought about a wrx / sti swap of brakes, the wrx are dual pot and 5x100 and the 04 sti are brembo 4 pot and 5x100 as well. 


_Modified by jason bouchard at 12:30 AM 10-9-2008_


----------



## lonewolfe (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: audi TT brake upgrades OEM Style (jason bouchard)*

I think the brakes you have are more than enough for a TT. Just my opinion. I am upgrading to the same brakes you have on my GTI 1.8T this weekend. Awesome brakes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just get some nice rotors, pads and some stainless brakelines if you don't already have them and you are good to go. A complete brake system flush with new fluid will do wonders too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: audi TT brake upgrades OEM Style (lonewolfe)*

ya bit if i am going to be buyign new calipers/rotors and pads anyway i was thinking if it snot much more i can go with a nice upgrade. im looking into the 3.2/ R32 brakes now idk if i can source them for a REASONABLE price though


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (erevlydeux)*

well if i did fluid, pads SS line and then a bigger setup it would be even better : ) 
at napa 3.2 calipers are 100$ each with a 50$ core ( since i dont have a core i eat the 50$ each) so thats 300$ for calipers and around 100 each for rotors
so i guess around 500$ for everything and if you need calipers anyway how much less would it be for stock parts? Imo not that much cheaper.
im also looking at the boxster S brake upgrade but i am not looking to spend big bucks on brakes if i dont have to.


----------



## Tiero (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

The point that everyone is trying to make is you don't need it. It won't do anything for the car.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well first off i may not be keeping the car stock so i may need more stoping power, and how can any one say that it wont make a difference, why would audi have given the 3.2 and the r32 bigger brakes then the 225 if the motor isnt that much faster and its only alittle heaver then the other model??
brakes are a very important thing and IMHO any amount of decrease in stopping distance is important.


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

In reality, if you stick with your TT brakes, get SS lines, new fluid, rotors and something like Hawk Ceramic pads, you'll be suprised at the night and day difference your car will stop. 
I put 20th/TT/Gli front brakes on my Jetta, with Hawk Ceramic pads, SS lines and new fluid, keeping with my stock 9.2"'s in the rear, and my buddy with a 20th couldn't believe how much harder my car would brake than his, actually, the day i installed them, I had 3 buddies, each 20th owners, and they all couldn't believe it. They went with me on my drive to bed the new pads.
Unless you're planning on making your TT a full track car with +350whp, you're current brake size will be more than sufficient.take the money you saved on the brakes for some BT goodies.










_Modified by Iceman18T at 3:41 PM 10-17-2008_


----------



## iamnobody1 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iceman18T)*

FAQ - oem factory brakes are spec'c for max vehicle road speed Germany/autobahn/inside lane -- ie: adequate pad/rotor swept area + adequate rotor mass for thermal rise w/o warping when brakes hard applied multiple times from max speed -- vag / bimmer / daimler / porsche all same policy -- max speed varies w/ specific vehicle model
DE auto industry policy
(1) ATE High Performance brake upgrade available for your ttq - take look at http://www.contiteves-am.com - maybe tirerack, other in states
(2) Hawk HPS pads - new 1-piece rotors - ATE or Brembo and caliper stiffening bushings - http://www.tyrolsport.com 
(3) flush brake fluid every 10-12 mo's - always cycle abs - always remove old reservior fluid before filling w/ new
(4) master cylinder should be "replaced" every 3-4 yrs dependent on driving conditions as thermal cycling / heatsoak is severe in awd/fwd turbo engine compartment
having 450hp on tap is one thing, sustained driving on real roadway at 135mph+ for 20min+ is quite another - hp never "tests" quality of brake system...


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iamnobody1)*

wow thanks guys, what a wealth of information ; ) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## czeresniak (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: audi TT brake upgrades OEM Style (jason bouchard)*

If you don't have enough cash to do the job right then don't do it. Just put good quality pads and maybe cross drilled rotors and you'll be OK. If you try to cut corners on any German car you loose time and money.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

putting larger oem brakes or Porsche brakes is HARDLY cutting corners. . . imo alot/ most of this big $$$ brake kits are more fashion then function.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

Drilled rotors are a waste of money and are also just fashion! Quality brake fluid with quality pads..........even for the race track, so anything else is just to look cool!


----------

